# Warning on h&r shotguns



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Apparently these guns have a design flaw causing a common problem leading to light primer strikes which in turn the gun MISFIRES!

This past saturday I had my daughter out on her first hunt ever and thats when my 2 year old gun misfired for her on her first ever shot at a deer.I reloaded the gun figuring it was a bad shell and she waited for another deer to offer a shot and thank GOD it went off.By the way my 9 yr old placed the bullet perfect behind the shoulder(85 yd shot) and we watched the doe fall after running 50 yds(proud father).

Thinking it was a bad shell,shot the gun at the range the next day and 2 of 4 misfired! 

Called factory repair centers from H&R SITE and got the same story that this is a common problem with these guns.It will be able to be fixed, just need to ship it out.This gun is retired for the season.Hope no one else has this issue especially during a hunt!


Good luck

Double J



Just wanted to pass this along, and sorry, but couldnt leave out the story of the successful hunt.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

What model single shot or the pardner


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

20 ga youth ultra slughunter....accuracy is very good with hornady sst ,cuts holes at 50 and 1 inch group at 100yds.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats to your daughter there Jeff! :!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Glad the hunt was successful. 

I wonder when they changed their manufacturing that this is now a common problem.

I have 3 that are much older and hundreds of rounds fired in each. No problem.

Quality of everything has gone to hell.


----------

